# Preferred thin-set for marble



## Dan_Watson

What this-set do you prefer for marble? Nothing over 12x12.


----------



## angus242

What kind of marble?

Carrera: Mapei Adesilex P10
Dark: Mapei Ultraflex 2
Moisture sensitive: Ultraflex Marble


----------



## Dan_Watson

http://www.marfilcrema.com/


----------



## angus242

Mapei Ultraflex 2 white!


----------



## Dan_Watson

Ive done a lot of travertine, porcelain and ceramic tile, but this will be my first marble. Anything I need to keep in mind?

Would you recommend that for a bathroom and shower?


----------



## opiethetileman

well imagine that I like laticrete 220 for marble and large tile. Its very sticky and stands up great:thumbsup:


angus left out Mapei ultra contact is another great thinset as well:thumbup:

just depends on what is available in your area my friend


----------



## Dan_Watson

Both mapei and laticrete are available.


----------



## opiethetileman

well both are very good products by far. mapei is a little creamier than laticrete. The 220 has a blue grit in it and its sticky. Also when installing marble make sure you back butter each peice for good coverage.

there is also a few Lippage free tools out there for such installs. there is the Tuscan leveling System or TLS and the riamondi system as well. It help keep the lippage to 99.9% free. It DOES NOT LEVEL a floor it elimantes lippage dig difference


----------



## angus242

Your biggest thing is to make sure that you get white thinset. 

I like to seal before installing.

Back butter.

Ultracontact doesn't float my boat. I really like the Adesilex P10. Very good non-sag!


----------



## opiethetileman

never tried the p10 i may just have to unleash my wild side and listen to angus


----------



## Dan_Watson

Looking at the TLS anyway, this may just be the kick i needed.


----------



## opiethetileman

well if you are looking at call Quartz granite they have a deal going right now for the start up kit:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## Dan_Watson

Laticrete 317 with the kerdi and marble?


----------



## angus242

Kerabond, 317 or Ditraset with Ditra.


----------



## bazemk1979

For me first choice would be Custom multipurpose white thin set from HD,gives you good body for working the stone,I always add a cup of easy float or pearl lite to full bucket of mix thin set if I work with anything larger than 18x18 stone,in you'r case with 12x12 you dont need to add anything.

Back butter will give you extra bite to the stone,but if you dont back butter just make sure its multipurpose thin set and you'r good to go.I'm just 31 years old,but got 100.000+ sqft. tile installed 10.000+ sqft stone mudset,good 20.000 sqft stone- "thinset installed" and most likely 50.000+ sqft of dry mud screets prep.Never had any call backs for tile popping out,all of this laybor in 12 years of work.


----------

